# Hydro power generation



## Fishwalker (Apr 2, 2018)

Anyone have experience with mini hydropower systems? I've googled a few youtube videos, but thought I'd ask here for suggestions and/or people's experiences.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

If you have access (rights) to a stream/brook you can fashion a paddle-wheel, you’ll need some gearing and hook-up a PM (permanent magnet) alternator. You can have some serious DC current at your disposal.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Take a look at Engineer775's YouTube page.
He has quite a lot on hydro.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Turbulent Website ? Turbulent micro hydropower


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I work with Large Scale hydro units, but know nothing of the mini's.
I heard that a treadmill motor will generate decent output, if connected to a waterwheel?
There are some seriously smart guys on here that know and deal with the battery and regulators..


----------

